# what are you buying.......today?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

stocks, investments, that is....anyone? anything?...


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> stocks, investments, that is....anyone? anything?...


Nothing until markets stabilize. - Probably not today or even this week or month. Cash is good.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nothing right now, this could go for a few more days with the odd bounce back. FTS is hanging in there nicely today.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Bought some SU and IPL.
Call me stupid.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Bought a little DQI. It has fallen 6% over the past 2 weeks. May add to FQC and ZEM.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I put $35k in cash into a HISA (negative real return  ) and will wait this out.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought $10k of ZSP, the S&P 500 in accordance with my asset allocation plan.

Now about to buy some gold


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

so, whats the best (easiest) way to buy gold....for someone who never has....?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> so, whats the best (easiest) way to buy gold....for someone who never has....?


Easiest way is probably the US-based iShares IAU fund (ETF). I just bought some of that today.

The more proper way to buy gold is to visit one of the big 5 banks (where you have an account) and see what kinds of bars or coins they sell. Check the shipping and delivery costs as well. Coins such as the Mint's "Maple Leaf" coins are of the highest quality in the world and can later be traded later at just about any gold dealer.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....anybody else dipping a toe in yet? anyone see any compelling 'buys' at this stage, or, have we likely not seen bottom yet?


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Still staying on the sidelines for now, with about $50k to deploy I have a few names on my list to add to my holdings: CNR is one , have been thinking abouty NTR but it may take quite a few years for that one to come back and it may be like chasing a falling knife right now.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Unless you are a trader willing to buy and sell when needed, and understand the cycles, getting into cyclic commodities like NTR is often a sure way to lose money. I don't think that is your investing style.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> so, whats the best (easiest) way to buy gold....for someone who never has....?


Disclosure: former td employee. I believe you can buy online at td now and have it delivered.

https://preciousmetals.td.com/shop/en/tdmetals/golds


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Disclosure: former td employee. I believe you can buy online at td now and have it delivered.
> 
> https://preciousmetals.td.com/shop/en/tdmetals/golds


cool! I like the 1kg bar!


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> cool! I like the 1kg bar!


Post a pic of you holding it once you get it!


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Unless you are a trader willing to buy and sell when needed, and understand the cycles, getting into cyclic commodities like NTR is often a sure way to lose money. I don't think that is your investing style.


I think you are correct and I agree, this one is off the list. If I hesitated this long that that is likely a sign to move on  Thankyou for the input.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

looking to add to TD, and buy RY and BAM and perhaps Visa and Mastercard...have been waiting a while for a dip to make some moves...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Managed to snap abit of SRET.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm planning to add to TD which is down a lot today. Just transferred money from chequing account to investment account, waiting for it to clear.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...tempted to add more AAPL sub-$280....

for an apple flip!


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Can't wait, bought TD this morning from divvy of RY that got paid last week.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Benting you said at one point you were very heavily invested in TD right? Something like over 50% TD?


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Benting you said at one point you were very heavily invested in TD right? Something like over 50% TD?


Yes, more like 65%...…

Got a big hair cut today, in value. But my number of shares are still same and will get the same dividend (7% raised) in April.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Benting said:


> Yes, more like 65%...…
> 
> Got a big hair cut today, in value. But my number of shares are still same and will get the same dividend (7% raised) in April.


If there _IS_ an April...LOL....oh dear......


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

Will start positions in Microsoft and Visa and more Apple. This dip is a good chance but not yet. Still too early for me.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Whenever I get the urge to buy something in reaction to market volatility I have a rule that I need to put the item on my watch list & not make a move for 2 weeks. So I should be back in this thread in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Over the past 2 days have been adding to my equity ETFS in each region. Thought the market had bottomed but fell again another ~ 2.5% today so will hold off.

Happy to buy after a 8-10% sell off either way.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

CNR starting to move down and will hopefully get a little lower.


----------



## Tayls77 (Dec 10, 2019)

Bought Great West Life and BCE today. Had limits on Telus and TD but with the TSX issue they expired


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...i dont hear no fat lady signin' yet.....!


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

jargey3000 said:


> ...i dont hear no fat lady signin' yet.....!


What would be signs? full day of index green, low VIX, green asian market the day before ?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ...i dont hear no fat lady signin' yet.....!


No, not yet. We may have to wait a while. 

I bought 12 Yuengling Original Lager and 12 Black and Tan. Should see me through for a couple of days 

Actually beer and liquor stocks often do well when markets tank.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Black & Tan...._mmmmmmm_....


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> Black & Tan...._mmmmmmm_....


+1 :victorious:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agent99 said:


> No, not yet. We may have to wait a while.
> 
> I bought 12 Yuengling Original Lager and 12 Black and Tan. Should see me through for a couple of days
> 
> Actually beer and liquor stocks often do well when markets tank.


just picked up a 6-pack of Coronas.......on sale!!


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> just picked up a 6-pack of Coronas.......on sale!!


LMFAO!:nevreness:


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just purchased 300 shares of Loblaws. Had no holdings in the consumer staples sector and decided adding a defensive play would be a good idea with some of my cash sitting idle.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

Today I bought a 5Yr GIC paying 3%. With potential rate cuts on the horizon wanted to lock this in.

Still waiting for the panic to settle out before making some stock buys.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

GGuy said:


> Today I bought a 5Yr GIC paying 3%. With potential rate cuts on the horizon wanted to lock this in.
> 
> Still waiting for the panic to settle out before making some stock buys.


bought gic where, GG?


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

Steinbach Credit Union. One of their RRSP season limited time "specials".


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

ended up adding to TD and RY and buying V (Visa) in the US this week...next week will look to buy AMT (American tower) and MA (Mastercard)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

held off on Visa...still a bit early for moi...


----------



## Tayls77 (Dec 10, 2019)

Yesterday I bought PPL for a steal, RY, T and FTS: missed TD at its low by 18cents


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I bought some DQI, FQC, DQD and DISC ETFs. Some were at prices from a year ago so good value. Antsy that we haven't hit the market bottom but there was a lot of buying on the DOW toward the end of the day.


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

The mood seems to be sombre, so let me make you laugh. Or not. I bought HMMJ at 8.26 in January and on Friday I doubled down at 7.10. My thinking is, after all the calamities: market crash, coronavirus pandemic, locust, floods and fires, the survivors, if there are any, will need to release the stress. Even if you are an anti-smoker and a teetotaler, you can still use cannabidiol. Apparently it relieves pain, reduces depression, acne, and psychotic symptoms. And in Ottawa, they are closing music store downtown to open a pot shop. These trades are on the right side of the future. 

I also added to BAC on Friday.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

.....you know, on my way home just now, I was thinking...ok...airlines, cruise ships, basically the " travel" sector, and things like movies...even maybe sporting events ( think Olympics) are some of the sectors likely to be hardest hit in the next little while...
the entertainment sector?
But, on the flip side...what sectors could likely benefit from the " new normal" in the next little while?
pot? maybe. somebody else mentioned liquor sometimes does well in these scenarios...
what else?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> .....you know, on my way home just now, I was thinking...ok...airlines, cruise ships, basically the " travel" sector, and things like movies...even maybe sporting events ( think Olympics) are some of the sectors likely to be hardest hit in the next little while...
> the entertainment sector?
> But, on the flip side...what sectors could likely benefit from the " new normal" in the next little while?
> pot? maybe. somebody else mentioned liquor sometimes does well in these scenarios...
> what else?


Pharmaceuticals, streaming media, amazon?.....home deliveries if mass populations are quarantined.


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

Funeral services? Too early?:apologetic:


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Parkuser said:


> Funeral services? Too early?:apologetic:[/QUOTE
> 
> Too soon.....


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Parkuser said:


> The mood seems to be sombre, so let me make you laugh. Or not. I bought HMMJ at 8.26 in January and on Friday I doubled down at 7.10. My thinking is, after all the calamities: market crash, coronavirus pandemic, locust, floods and fires, the survivors, if there are any, will need to release the stress. Even if you are an anti-smoker and a teetotaler, you can still use cannabidiol. Apparently it relieves pain, reduces depression, acne, and psychotic symptoms. And in Ottawa, they are closing music store downtown to open a pot shop. These trades are on the right side of the future.
> 
> I also added to BAC on Friday.


Great idea. Let's get 5 guys together and "share" a joint.

I suppose you could argue those guys will just roll 5 joints so each can smoke their own. We will have to see how it all turns out.


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

OptsyEagle said:


> Great idea. Let's get 5 guys together and "share" a joint.
> 
> I suppose you could argue those guys will just roll 5 joints so each can smoke their own. We will have to see how it all turns out.


Yes. That's the beauty of coronavirus, no more sharing, no more gathering.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

In response to Parkuser re: funeral services

I have been looking at the funeral service space off and on for the past 2 years or more (@ <$20) Park Lawn Corp is a Canadian funeral service provider. It seen a drop the same or more as the rest this past week. I do see opportunity in this space but not due to Corona and not in the near term. Business opportunities have followed the boomers through every stage of life. At some point the senior care space will see demand and then eventually the inevitable. The difficulty is determining if there will be disruption as has been seen in other areas of our world. As to why I don't think there will be short term opportunity(Corona) in funeral services is quite simple. If we see a pandemic funeral service cos won't be able to keep up with the amount of casualties and may actually be negatively impacted. The reasons I have been reluctant on PLC in the past in no particular order:

1. Dividend too low
2. Dividend has never been raised
3. Price rose based on growth by acquisition. 
4. Perceived better opportunities elsewhere (ex. ENB, TC, TD, BPY)

Been a few months since I took a closer look but I don't think anything has or will change. Be interested if anybody knows of any other funeral service companies.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....anyone pressing the "buy" button with today's upswing?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Yes, if it hits the right (set) price. And selling also if it hits the right (set) price. Different products (stocks). My strategy ... set and go back to sleep.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Yes, if it hits the right (set) price. And selling also if it hits the right (set) price. Different products (stocks). My strategy ... set and go back to sleep.



.....beaver......you my _hero!_....


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I have to wait 12 more sleeps according to my investment plan.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

How high can the dead cat bounce? The economic impact over the next few quarters is not clear and virus cases in the US and many other countries are still at early rates. Another round of hysteria selling is still very possible. On the other hand maybe this is the bottom. 

I normally buy and hold and not a market timer but this is uncharted territory so I will continue waiting before beginning positions in MSFT, V, Apple and adding to TD, BNS, BCE and ENB.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

That is always the problem with market timing. Success is almost always pure luck and only known in significant (months) hindsight.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

I typically don't try to time the market but in this case waiting it out is wise considering the unkowns and I don't care if I catch the bottom. Would rather ensure I don't get annihilated during the next rush to get out.

One thing I did buy today was another 5Yr GIC at 3%.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

GGuy said:


> I typically don't try to time the market but in this case waiting it out is wise considering the unkowns and I don't care if I catch the bottom. Would rather ensure I don't get annihilated during the next rush to get out.
> 
> One thing I did buy today was another 5Yr GIC at 3%.


where'd you buy the gic gguy?


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

Same place as last time. Steinbach Credit Union. I don't see any other offering a 3% GIC.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a 5 year GIC today, a bit early, but it's part of my tightly spaced ladder and I didn't want to do this after the BoC meeting. Lowest rate I've seen in a while, 1.90% Manulife but I only buy CDIC with minimum rating A.

Bank of Canada rate decision is on Wednesday


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

At SCU, all deposits are guaranteed 100% by the Deposit Guarantee Corporation of Manitoba.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

GGuy said:


> At SCU, all deposits are guaranteed 100% by the Deposit Guarantee Corporation of Manitoba.


Yes (and I have lots of cash deposits with a MB credit union too) but provincial guarantees are quite different from federal government (CDIC) backing. The federal government has the ability to fund this using general revenue, and can even print money to pay me out via central bank balance sheet.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

james4beach said:


> Yes (and I have lots of cash deposits with a MB credit union too) but provincial guarantees are quite different from federal government (CDIC) backing. The federal government has the ability to fund this using general revenue, and can even print money to pay me out via central bank balance sheet.


I am quite comfortable with the Deposit Guarantee Corporation of Manitoba and the 3% GIC is the best out there. The SCU is expanding in Manitoba and the branches are staffed with great people that provide outstanding service. For fixed income it is by far the best place to park cash imho.


----------



## Tayls77 (Dec 10, 2019)

Today I was able to grab SU at $.50 over the 52 week low. 
Still trying to get TD, CU and AQN at a price I am comfortable with.


----------



## Tayls77 (Dec 10, 2019)

GGuy said:


> I am quite comfortable with the Deposit Guarantee Corporation of Manitoba and the 3% GIC is the best out there. The SCU is expanding in Manitoba and the branches are staffed with great people that provide outstanding service. For fixed income it is by far the best place to park cash imho.


I am with you I have a large amount in my credit union under the Ontario §insurance plan and completely comfortable with it.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

Tayls77 said:


> Today I was able to grab SU at $.50 over the 52 week low.
> Still trying to get TD, CU and AQN at a price I am comfortable with.


I posted earlier that I was holding off but at the end of the day I did add some TD at $69.11. It's fairly close to it's 52 week low and yielding 4.6%. If it goes lower I'll add more. A long term hold.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

During previous large drops in TSX, one thing I did was buy XIC or XIU. Usually, but not always, in a registered account. Actually, where ever I happened to have cash available. Held it and collected the small dividend until markets recovered. Well diversified, so not as much risk as picking one or two stocks. 

Still not doing anything. If everything bounces back, I am quite happy to miss out on investing the small amount of cash I am sitting on ($35-$50k)


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Had a handful of little positions in small and mid caps that were mostly underwater, but for some reason hadn't got down at all in the past weeks.

I took the opportunity to sell them all and buy some nice blue chips on sale. Good riddance.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was getting ready to add some new money into stocks, possibly for today, but when I looked at my portfolio this morning it seems my stock allocation has bounced back more or less to its target %... I don't have a stock buying opportunity here.

One reason is that I'm heavily invested in my 5 pack (RY, ENB, CNR, BCE, FTS) and this is currently up 1% since the start of the year mostly thanks to BCE and FTS.

However if stocks keep tanking, I would obviously add new cash into stocks. Just not there yet.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Couldn't resist adding to my TD at 68.25


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Based on today's markets, I think I will continue to stay on the sidelines. Just let markets stabilize at whatever level and the reconsider where we are.

Looks like a few days of rain here, so can't help watching what transpires.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

agent99 said:


> Based on today's markets, I think I will continue to stay on the sidelines. Just let markets stabilize at whatever level and the reconsider where we are.
> 
> Looks like a few days of rain here, so can't help watching what transpires.


Exactly the same boat here. Except sunny.


----------



## A320 (Sep 15, 2010)

Been out of the markets for several years and in a position to get back in now. Past few days I started out with some Oil and Mining. TECK ($13.80) and TOU ($10.90) seemed like a bargain. TOU 2019/Q4 report last night seemed positive with some records and overall prospects and fundamentals seem right. Also bought some HSE at the $6 mark. Not the greatest oil company but again, bargain pricing in my opinion.

I'm watching GOLD and SHIPPING/LOGISTCS companies at the moment and the impact of COVID19.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

GGuy said:


> Exactly the same boat here. Except sunny.


I am not in a boat, but wish I was. And it is raining here  (and throughout much of the South)


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Defensive Stock*

After buying 300 shares of Loblaws @$67.26 on 28 Feb that was a good time to add this defensive stock with a close yesterday @$71.58.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, we cancel our oversea trip this year because of the Covid-19. Bought RY with half of our travelling budget this year !


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Benting said:


> Well, we cancel our oversea trip this year because of the Covid-19. Bought RY with half of our travelling budget this year !


Curious, where were you going to go? I am supposed to fly in a few days and still debating cancelling.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Backing up the truck on XOM. Got 350 shares now, adding more cash to RRSP to buy more.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

peterk said:


> Backing up the truck on XOM. Got 350 shares now, adding more cash to RRSP to buy more.


So much negative sentiment on oil. But that's why these companies are cheap. Holding XOM long term I presume. 

I have some RDS. Considering adding but could be dead money for years. Dividends on these are excellent though.


----------



## A320 (Sep 15, 2010)

GGuy said:


> So much negative sentiment on oil. But that's why these companies are cheap. Holding XOM long term I presume.
> 
> I have some RDS. Considering adding but could be dead money for years. Dividends on these are excellent though.


Those are my thoughts. Oil/Energy companies are bargain basement prices right now imo. They've been on a decline past couple of years in general so the cycle had started but this COVID19 situation has driven them (along with everything else almost!) down to completely new lows. When COVID19 is over I think their downward trend or "cycle" will also be over. Most of them were always sound companies. Only thing you have to watch for is if this impending global pandemic will be enough to seal the coffin for the one's that were already teetering (Husky, Baytex, etc) but if you have the stomach for it, these ones in particular are presently dirt cheap per share. Overall though, yes I am loading up on several oil companies this week, and will likely continue to do so over the next month.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Why not buy XEG or XLE so that you get a diversified batch of stocks? The index ETF will adapt as some of these companies collapse and others survive.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

GGuy said:


> I have some RDS. Considering adding but could be dead money for years. Dividends on these are excellent though.


I do too. US$ dividends continue, so it does what I bought it for. I also have BP. It has not dropped as much as Shell. Not sure why. Both part of my US$ dividend portfolio along with Unilever and a couple of others. No real concerns. They provide cash for our snowbirding


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

XEG is basically SU and CNQ so you can always just buy one or both of those. They will survive.

Oil could drop below $40. If OPEC doesn't cut, it will probably get there within a week. And if they decide to pump to pressure US shale into submission, it could easily go below $30. There is not much in the way of upside scenario until there is a supply response other than OPEC.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Why not buy XEG or XLE so that you get a diversified batch of stocks? The index ETF will adapt as some of these companies collapse and others survive.


Nah, ditched XEG too. I'd rather just hold the specific big companies and small companies I want. I see less downside risk and hopefully equal long term returns, and less future desire to sell and take gains.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

peterk said:


> Nah, ditched XEG too. I'd rather just hold the specific big companies and small companies I want. I see less downside risk and hopefully equal long term returns, and less future desire to sell and take gains.


Buying diversified etfs gives you the good with the bad. Mainly for the small investor who hasn't the wherewithal to build and manage a portfolio of actual stocks. Right now, and unless things change, I would stay away from Canadian oil producers.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Curious, where were you going to go? I am supposed to fly in a few days and still debating cancelling.


We, 4 couples, wanted to experience the plane, train and automobile experience the *'Norway in a Nutshell'*. We were contemplating whether we should go or not because of Novid-19 a few weeks ago. But when we asked a few insurance company for health coverage, and nobody would give us a definite answer if there is this virus related health issues. That made us decided not to go. I am just wondering what happened to those people that stuck in a cruise ship for months, financially.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

agent99 said:


> I do too. US$ dividends continue, so it does what I bought it for. I also have BP. It has not dropped as much as Shell. Not sure why. Both part of my US$ dividend portfolio along with Unilever and a couple of others. No real concerns. They provide cash for our snowbirding


I am down significantly on RDS and was on my list to sell in January but I don't like locking in the loss and the div is so good I figure I'll just keep collecting it considering that's the main reason I added it (also to my US dividend portfolio). 

My concern is that as I said sentiment on oil is so bad now and there seems to be a movement away to companies focused on renewable resources especially with the millennials. So longer term I'm not sure these will do well from a share price perspective but the divs will continue to be safe and increase. But short/medium term all it will take is for the price of oil to come back above $50 and these stocks will increase. 

So I will continue to hold RDS (also CNQ) but don't think I will be adding. 

For piplines and utilities I will add to ENB (one of my largest holdings) and FTS and want to start a position in ZWU but still waiting for markets to stabilise.


----------



## bradner (Dec 30, 2019)

peterk said:


> Backing up the truck on XOM. Got 350 shares now, adding more cash to RRSP to buy more.


It's at a near 15 year low with a 7+% divy now. Wow!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

bradner said:


> It's at a near 15 year low with a 7+% divy now. Wow!


As I was reading somewhere recently, the question is whether XOM's strategy to spend heavily today to bring on production likely needed in 2-5 years is good strategy or a gamble vs the likes of Shell and Chevron which are consolidating their businesses in the face of what appears to be the new reality of ample supply and soft oil prices for years to come. At one time, XOM was AAA rated, had no debt and billions of cash in the bank aka Berkshire, but spent like crazy (late to the party) on ill timed acquisitions in the USA in particular. I am not sure the current executives are on the ball as much as the set in the Tillerson and pre-Tillerson days. I wouldn't be a buyer of XOM based on recent history. Question is whether the current strategy is right or not. Guyana, Permian Basin et al are big bets.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I bought some Alaris this morning (AD) after their big drop. I originally bought around 2 yrs ago at mid-$15 and just sold last week at mid$20. Seems like a good drop to get back in. Dividend is over 10% now. Will keep watching if it goes down some more.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

nobleea said:


> I bought some Alaris this morning (AD) after their big drop. I originally bought around 2 yrs ago at mid-$15 and just sold last week at mid$20. Seems like a good drop to get back in. Dividend is over 10% now. Will keep watching if it goes down some more.


I bought last week. Foolishly before earnings. Not sure what I was thinking of. I do feel I will still by more but this holding looks pretty ugly after the last week.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I had $4000 cash sitting in my RRIF. I was checking my convertible debentures. One is CHE.DB.B. Getting to close to when it might be called or become due for conversion, so looked for news. 

Anyway, long story short, I decided to buy the fund itself. CHE.UN - An income fund still existing after Income Trust days. Chemical industry ( my field when working). 

Fair value according to Morningstar Research is about $11.00 and it is trading at $8.50. Distribution yield is 14%! James, might think that indicates too much risk  They have not missed a distribution since they started in 2003. Just play money, so will be interested to see how it goes.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

agent99 said:


> I had $4000 cash sitting in my RRIF. I was checking my convertible debentures. One is CHE.DB.B. Getting to close to when it might be called or become due for conversion, so looked for news.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, I decided to buy the fund itself. CHE.UN - An income fund still existing after Income Trust days. Chemical industry ( my field when working).
> 
> Fair value according to Morningstar Research is about $11.00 and it is trading at $8.50. Distribution yield is 14%! James, might think that indicates too much risk  They have not missed a distribution since they started in 2003. Just play money, so will be interested to see how it goes.



I wish you luck. I held for a while and did well with it but got out a couple of years back. I've never liked the fundamentals since that time but still so far they keep paying that distribution. I have so far resisted the urge to jump back in.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> As I was reading somewhere recently, the question is whether XOM's strategy to spend heavily today to bring on production likely needed in 2-5 years is good strategy or a gamble vs the likes of Shell and Chevron which are consolidating their businesses in the face of what appears to be the new reality of ample supply and soft oil prices for years to come. At one time, XOM was AAA rated, had no debt and billions of cash in the bank aka Berkshire, but spent like crazy (late to the party) on ill timed acquisitions in the USA in particular. I am not sure the current executives are on the ball as much as the set in the Tillerson and pre-Tillerson days. I wouldn't be a buyer of XOM based on recent history. Question is whether the current strategy is right or not. Guyana, Permian Basin et al are big bets.


Yeah, Exxon is certainly playing it go-big-or-go-home, and is now the riskier super major compared to the others. Still, one would think that many many other non-large oil companies will go under long before Exxon. The debt is up some, but still seems fine, ratios aren't scary. The dividend looks quite safe to me.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Just speaking from my experience trading the US financials crash in 2007-2009, I saw that people who tried picking and choosing the survivors had a very difficult time. Sometimes it's purely a matter of random luck whether a company survives.

I have considered buying XLE or XEG because of their diversified portfolios, but there's no way I could speculate on individual energy names.

I still hold ENB in my 5-pack, but that's different because it's a holding which just mirrors the composition of the Canadian index, where ENB is one of the largest weights. So I didn't exactly "pick" this individual name... it's more like replicating the TSX index.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Considering how conservative you are James, I am surprised you own ENB. Even I dumped that some time back.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

agent99 said:


> Considering how conservative you are James, I am surprised you own ENB. Even I dumped that some time back.


It's my TSX 60 sampling method. I hold whatever the top weights are in XIU and Enbridge is the highest weight in the energy sector. Therefore I have to hold it; not a choice.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure it is wise to invest based on self imposed rules.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

agent99 said:


> Not sure it is wise to invest based on self imposed rules.


It is wise to invest based on one's IPS because that is the guide to keep one relatively disciplined. Nothing is carved in stone of course, but there needs to be a plan and some goal/objective in mind.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> It is wise to invest based on one's IPS because that is the guide to keep one relatively disciplined. Nothing is carved in stone of course, but there needs to be a plan and some goal/objective in mind.


I agree (obviously).

And the quality of the plan matters. For example if someone's plan was "buy TQQQ every week no matter what", then staying disciplined and on-plan is likely to end in disaster. Not every plan is created equally.

I am advocating for defining and sticking with well thought-out plans, such as diversified portfolios.

As for my ENB holding, this is part of my XIU sampling approach (my 5-pack) based on equal weight sectors, and I think it's a solid plan. I came up with it over 2 years of thought and refinement, spent lots of time back testing it, including through previous stock market crashes. I believe in the approach and think it should do at least as well as the TSX index... I have no reason to abandon that plan.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

A little off-topic, but there is nothing wrong with ENB long term "at the current time". It went through a bad phase of acquisitions and the taking on of debt but they have paid much of that down and simplified their corporate structure to eliminate financially engineered subs like the Enbridge Income fund, the latter of which was a carryover from yield chasing income trust fans. I think their future looks good. Power Corp is doing some long overdue consolidation and I'd like Brookfield to do similar. At some point, complex corporate structures simply mask transparency and the ability to properly analyze the company.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I put in an order for a US bank (currently don't own any) today. Had given some consideration to adding to POW if it hits my target price. Oddly I lamented not selling at$32 when the announcement to restructure was announced. I do have cash sitting in my equity account to deploy and my earlier(as always I am early) purchase of TD was just a nibble (1.5%) of equities. The US bank will a similar bite. I usually am bout 5% cash but am approaching 10%. I also have some money that I am in the process of moving over has been waiting for a major pullback. Yes it may take some time to get the money transferred but if I had done so I think I may have deployed more than I already intended I don't believe we are there yet. If we see 20-30% I will be looking to buy RRs.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

agent99 said:


> Not sure it is wise to invest based on self imposed rules.


Wait a minute ... didn't you say you made up your own portfolio rules?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> A little off-topic, but there is nothing wrong with ENB long term "at the current time". It went through a bad phase of acquisitions and the taking on of debt but they have paid much of that down and simplified their corporate structure to eliminate financially engineered subs like the Enbridge Income fund, the latter of which was a carryover from yield chasing income trust fans. I think their future looks good.


ENB does look better now but, even though good for the company, I wish they didn't get rid of ENF ... that was a nice cash cow for me. In any case my ENF (what I didn't sell) is now ENB and I'll hold on to it.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Pipelines like ENB may get hit in a massive oil glut. You can't pump oil to Texas if all of the tanks are overflowing with crude. It may have nowhere to physically go. And ENB near multi-year highs, not pricing in that risk I feel.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

doctrine said:


> Pipelines like ENB may get hit in a massive oil glut. You can't pump oil to Texas if all of the tanks are overflowing with crude. It may have nowhere to physically go. And ENB near multi-year highs, not pricing in that risk I feel.


Possible but won't rail transport decline first?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Most of the oil going through ENB pipes is dedicated to dilbit refineries or upper midwest refineries. Little risk I think regarding reduced shipments.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Most of the oil going through ENB pipes is dedicated to dilbit refineries or upper midwest refineries. Little risk I think regarding reduced shipments.


Unless a massive dropoff in gasoline consumption after mass quarantines are introduced in the US result in the refineries cutting production by 30% or more, similar to China. The virus is spreading uncontrolled across the US and it is really only a matter of time, maybe 2-3 weeks. How much gasoline being burned in Northern Italy at the moment, once everyone fleeing in their cars escape that is?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

That is a sharp observation. Some pullback on refinery runs should be expected.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone here trade oil futures? Curious.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

doctrine said:


> Unless a massive dropoff in gasoline consumption after mass quarantines are introduced in the US result in the refineries cutting production by 30% or more, similar to China. The virus is spreading uncontrolled across the US and it is really only a matter of time, maybe 2-3 weeks. How much gasoline being burned in Northern Italy at the moment, once everyone fleeing in their cars escape that is?


Yup, possible quarantine areas, reduced shipping, and decreases in vacation/event travel will all be factors.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> agent99 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering how conservative you are James, I am surprised you own ENB. Even I dumped that some time back.
> ...


At one time Nortel was one of the top weights in XIU. Wonder how your plan would have worked back then?

I just dont see picking stocks just because of their current weighting in an index. Surely if you are going to own 5 stocks, it would make sense to choose those based on analysis.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

agent99 said:


> At one time Nortel was one of the top weights in XIU. Wonder how your plan would have worked back then?
> 
> I just dont see picking stocks just because of their current weighting in an index. Surely if you are going to own 5 stocks, it would make sense to choose those based on analysis.


Yes I did backtest that as well. The result was surprisingly good through the collapse of NT, and also the collapse of BBD.B (2001-2002) which is one reason I'm not too concerned.

I spent several sleepless long nights stepping through how the portfolio would have responded in the year 2000, 2001, etc. Performance during bear markets was a big concern for me.

But I'm not recommending that anyone else do it. I've done my own due diligence.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> But I'm not recommending that anyone else do it. I've done my own due diligence.


Just as well (for both sentences)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

agent99 said:


> I just dont see picking stocks just because of their current weighting in an index. Surely if you are going to own 5 stocks, it would make sense to choose those based on analysis.



choosing a 5 or 6-pack based on top XIU holdings is a smart idea. Smart because the index managers do the analysis themselves & they update the components of an index from time to time.

of course the top XIU holdings are highly liquid, widely held dinosaur stocks that don't really risk to be updated/booted out. Some of them are also the recommended holdings in argonaut's popular 5-pack, which is a curated list.

either way - jas4 curating per his criteria or argo curating per his criteria - riskier stocks get weeded out.

on the other hand, we've quite often seen investors on here who pick relatively weak stocks or flimsy hybrid securities for their high dividends, which the companies have been able to successfully deliver during the past 12-year bull market. Alas the times may be a-changin as sales/revenues plummet in the post coronavirus restricted global economy. Companies whose dividends depend upon derivatives trading could be particularly vulnerable imho.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Exactly, I'm piggy-backing on the hard work of the committee which manages the TSX 60 index. You might say I'm a bit of a freeloader.

Indexes are not as dumb or passive as people often think. There are human decision-makers involved. The S&P 500 index, or TSX Composite, or TSX 60, all have human managers behind them and human judgements. It's just that the portfolio management is lightweight and minimal.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Today I bought a small coffee and chocolate chunk cookie at Tim Horton's. Tomorrow plan to do the same. In other news, oil crashes 30% VIX explodes higher and the S&P is limit down, and the US markets aren't even open for the week yet.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Cancelled my order on the US bank. will see if there is more chaos this week and try and hold off on any purchases for now.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

londoncalling said:


> Cancelled my order on the US bank. will see if there is more chaos this week and try and hold off on any purchases for now.


Probably a smart move. While I know there will be millions of shares traded on the exchanges tomorrow, I have no idea why any retail investor (not trader) would be participating until the spears, hot oil and crossbow arrows stopped dropping.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Today I bought a small coffee and chocolate chunk cookie at Tim Horton's. Tomorrow plan to do the same.



was anyone wanting a stockpile? try the 4 Cs - coffee chocolate chunk cookie. A curated cuisine pantry fit for a cween. Capable of cheering up any 14 day cwarantine.

.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Will be keeping the cash I have for now, no buying or selling.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Not that I'm trading today but interested to see if the TSX shuts down again today.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Latest word is, Corona virus is in Toronto 100km from me. So, I guess no more Tim Horton's for a while.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Heading off to play golf. Back after today's close. Cash should do well today!


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I bought SDS two fridays ago. Was a little early on the purchase, but paying off now.
Double inverse of S&P.
I imagine I would get rid of it this week.


----------



## Michael_D (Jul 29, 2018)

Sold ZAG for ENB (-13%). I also completed a leveraged purchase of Mawer 105 (tax effective balanced). 

I am looking at CNQ(-22%), anyone else?

Otherwise will dabble along the bottom in broad funds and indexes.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Michael_D said:


> Sold ZAG for ENB (-13%)..


Similar move, sold my XSB for ENB.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

I have 20k nearly locked in prepaid deposits for my wedding and that was all of my cash, i have 125k in HELOC at approx 3.5% - i want to advance this soooo bad and buy in but its hard to say if the markets will go down. This crash is due to oil and more turmoil with corona. Hard to tell what the disruptions in supply chains will be. Last time oil crashed like this in 2015 rates were cut every quarter which fueled the RE increase.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Latest word is, Corona virus is in Toronto 100km from me. So, I guess no more Tim Horton's for a while.


 ... the/them "virus /viruses" ain't biased or selective as to where, who and when, btw. ...oops, that was off-topic.

On topic: bought FCD.UN in registered. Maybe time to open a non-registered account/back up the truck.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

nobleea said:


> I bought some Alaris this morning (AD) after their big drop. I originally bought around 2 yrs ago at mid-$15 and just sold last week at mid$20. Seems like a good drop to get back in. Dividend is over 10% now. Will keep watching if it goes down some more.


Someone got a sweet deal on this this morning. Must've been a stink bid. They managed to buy at $10. Market price is almost flat from last week now, so that person is up over 40% just today.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... the/them "virus /viruses" ain't biased or selective as to where, who and when, btw. ...oops, that was off-topic.
> 
> On topic: bought FCD.UN in registered. Maybe time to open a non-registered account/back up the truck.


I'm 69 years old with pre existing health conditions. If I get Corona virus my chance of croaking is 10% or more. So, it seems a good time to avoid crowds and public places. Also, am retired and can come and go as I please.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I'm 69 years old with pre existing health conditions. If I get Corona virus my chance of croaking is 10% or more. *So, it seems a good time to avoid crowds and public places.* Also, am retired and can come and go as I please.


 ... that would be prudent and I agree. 

Now only if seniors and juniors from Toronto stay put (aka stop going on cruises, Vegas or even visiting friends/family in the USA or anywhere else in the world), then other towns/cities won't get infected. 

I think we can be thankful them viruses as of today aren't airborne but then they are in a way, courtesy of air transportation.

EOP (getting way off topic here).


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

Feeling very conflicted today. 

Want to preserve capital and sit tight but the temptation to add to long term positions in Canadian banks in income account is very tempting.

BMO close to 4 year low and yielding 5.65%. Same with CM and yielding 6.59%. BNS at 5.9% yield.

Will wait this out though. FWIW the "toilet paper index" is at an all time high with shelves empty here locally. That and bottled water (do people think that their tap water will stop or be infected at some point? Really?).

Hysteria and hence selling is more likely to continue (imho).


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

My take on all of this is if the price is reasonable, I am holding long term, and the company is a good business, this bloodbath is as good of a time as any to buy.

I am also reminded why I should never buy oil and gas stocks. I always get tempted to buying one and, without fail, I've gotten burned every single time. Never again!

I also am curious if Warren Buffett is a buyer since he's sitting on a bunch of cash.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bought some XIU today (which holds RY, TD, ENB, CNR, BNS, BAM.A, TRP, SHOP, BCE, BMO...)

But that's all I can justify buying. All excess cash has been deployed and I'm near my stock allocation target.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

GGuy said:


> Feeling very conflicted today.
> 
> Want to preserve capital and sit tight but the temptation to add to long term positions in Canadian banks in income account is very tempting.
> 
> BMO close to 4 year low and yielding 5.65%. Same with CM and yielding 6.59%. BNS at 5.9% yield.


I'm doing the same, my itchy buy finger is wanting to saying yes to some CDN banks but my mind is saying to wait this out. 
Some are almost at their 5 year lows now ... tough call on when to buy in.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

james4beach said:


> Bought some XIU today (which holds RY, TD, ENB, CNR, BNS, BAM.A, TRP, SHOP, BCE, BMO...)
> 
> But that's all I can justify buying. All excess cash has been deployed and I'm near my stock allocation target.


Long term this will look like a great buy. I'm still holding my cash because I'm at a stage where conserving capital is now paramount for me and I don't yet trust this market. 

I think ENB is fine and I'd also like to add to it but staying away from anything oil or anything remotely related to it for now.

BCE too but it has held up well relative to last 3 yr period. 

Against my conviction I bought more TD last week. Adding more to Canadian banks is tempting but still waiting.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

cainvest said:


> I'm doing the same, my itchy buy finger is wanting to saying yes to some CDN banks but my mind is saying to wait this out.
> Some are almost at their 5 year lows now ... tough call on when to buy in.


Yes, for years I have bought the banks on dips but never before had the "opportunity" to get them at these discounts and yields. I think 12 months down the road we'd be very happy with getting in here but for now I need to see some stability before pulling the trigger on more buys.


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

Bought TD. With 8yrs+ time horizon. Hoping it turns out ok.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

capricorn said:


> Bought TD. With 8yrs+ time horizon. Hoping it turns out ok.


I think thats an excellent buy! I may add more canadian banks by the end of the week as well,


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Bought CM today near close, they almost hit their 5 yr low price.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Looks like the oil war is pulling everything down with it and may now take a little longer to rebound now but some great values though. Actually everything has been on sale to some degree for the past 2 weeks. There was lots of selling late in the day so this may carry over tomorrow a little. Adding a little each week. Tomorrow or sometime this week some more index ETFs likely.

This mkt may fall even a litle more but getting 10-15% off is still good enough in the long picture.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Same with CM. Was trying to get some TD as well


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not doing it myself (yet), but when in past we have had a downturn like this, I have just used any cash on hand to buy an index ETF instead of picking stocks. After the market rebounds, sell and relocate funds appropriately.


----------



## capricorn (Dec 3, 2013)

I had held my VIXY all the way down to $10. Finally liquidated them today. So, I have cash now. Thinking to buy VCN. But, haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Bought BNS and MAW104 today.


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

cainvest said:


> Bought CM today near close, they almost hit their 5 yr low price.


If that is your criteria look at BNS and their 10 year low nearly! How Brian Porter remains employed is one of the great mysteries of the world


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

robfordlives said:


> If that is your criteria look at BNS and their 10 year low nearly! How Brian Porter remains employed is one of the great mysteries of the world


I think he did. One must look a post north.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

robfordlives said:


> If that is your criteria look at BNS and their 10 year low nearly! How Brian Porter remains employed is one of the great mysteries of the world


Yup, already got some BNS. 
BTW, I'm just slowly deploying this years RRSP/TFSA cash, not making any major purchases or portfolio changes.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

Added to my position in VCN. Also gonna buy more TD soon. The problem is most of my money was already invested in stocks so there's very little cash to invest in more. But as each paycheck comes in I plan to spend as little money as possible on anything else so that I can invest as much as possible.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Earl said:


> But as each paycheck comes in I plan to spend as little money as possible on anything else so that I can invest as much as possible.


That reminds me to get my taxes done so I get my RRSP refund money back to invest sooner.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

Earl said:


> Added to my position in VCN. Also gonna buy more TD soon. The problem is most of my money was already invested in stocks so there's very little cash to invest in more. But as each paycheck comes in I plan to spend as little money as possible on anything else so that I can invest as much as possible.


This is sadly the problem that I face as well although I think prices will continue to drop and stay depressed for a while so there is not too much need to rush in. I may miss the bottom but we will still be buying at a great discount from the last couple of years. 

Taxes this weekend and the redeploy the refund.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

And TD hit my limit so I bought some. 

I think even if you had a ton of cash lying around, it would be smarter to DCA and buy say a hundred shares at a time instead of all at once.

By the way, what's happening with google finance? It's no longer displaying any results for most canadian stocks (eg TSE:IPL). But some stocks like TD still work. This has been going on for at least several days.


----------



## GGuy (Mar 21, 2018)

Earl said:


> I think even if you had a ton of cash lying around, it would be smarter to DCA and buy say a hundred shares at a time instead of all at once.


Sage advice. Totally agree. 

Or stuff it in your mattress until 2021.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought a half position of CM - I couldn't resist that dividend 6.8%!
I already have full positions in TD and BNS which I have held for years


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

VCN, ZPR and XEC.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Bought more MAW104 today ... will check back near close for some stock prices, might snap up a little more then.


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

bettyboop said:


> I bought a half position of CM - I couldn't resist that dividend 6.8%!
> I already have full positions in TD and BNS which I have held for years


You should have waited a day as the yield is nearly 8% now


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

nobleea said:


> I bought SDS two fridays ago. Was a little early on the purchase, but paying off now.
> Double inverse of S&P.
> I imagine I would get rid of it this week.


Timing the market requires being right twice.
I sold it this week as planned, but too early, leaving quite a bit on the table. Ah well, still made money, which is a pretty good thing these days.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, some decent yields with banks today with CM around 8% and BMO near 7%.

Lots of harvesting opportunities too. Losses are money in the bank for later - there's always an equivalent. Shades of 2008 except then we thought the financial system was coming to an end, and now we think the same for the world.

ltr


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm actually thinking this might be a good time to transfer some stock from a taxable account (with gains) to a TFSA or something.
Thoughts


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

this forum is like a cult for Canadian banks..

I put on SJB last week and SDS this morning. Not buying the dip here ask yourself is sentiment going to be better or worse a week from today when the virus has had a chance to spread exponentially? As more athletes, celebrities, and politicians contract the virus the herd will soon realize this isn't an overseas problem anymore. I think the general public is still complacent none of my coworkers have cancelled vacation plans leaving in the next few days to Mexico, Hawaii, etc.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Bought some Kirkland lake gold.

Was gonna buy some aobc. 
Thinking about a regulated utility or renewable.


----------



## PabloPenguino (Dec 10, 2019)

MrMatt said:


> Thinking about a regulated utility or renewable.


I plan on buying FTS, EMA, and BEP.UN, among several other names in different industries. Not yet though - right now I'm just watching and waiting.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

twowheeled said:


> t none of my coworkers have cancelled vacation plans leaving in the next few days to Mexico, Hawaii, etc.


I'm in Hawaii...deserted. I heard tourism down 80%. So some are cancelling.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

sold yesterdays surprise stink bids.


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

With the yields where they were yesterday, i added to my long-term position in BNS (had been trimming my DRIP additions from the past couple of years), and doubled my (small) holding in CM. Not surprised by the bounce today. We'll see what happens in the coming weeks, but I'm comfortable to let them sit for the long term now.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...noticing a few new , different member names bouncing around here of late....that's good!....


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

jargey3000 said:


> ...noticing a few new , different member names bouncing around here of late....that's good!....


Long time listener, first time caller......


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

nobleea said:


> Timing the market requires being right twice.
> I sold it this week as planned, but too early, leaving quite a bit on the table. Ah well, still made money, which is a pretty good thing these days.


Buy and hold requires you be right once.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Raggedy Dandy said:


> Long time listener, first time caller......


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> Buy and hold requires you be right once.


Not if you only buy index funds.


----------



## one day at a time (Aug 4, 2019)

wow that's a 35% haircut since then...still, if you think the other price was a bargain, this is even more of a bargain...

Sorry, this was a response to PeterK "Backing up the truck on XOM. Got 350 shares now, adding more cash to RRSP to buy more."


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I bought SDS again yesterday at $34. I think today and the rest of the week is going to be red...


----------



## one day at a time (Aug 4, 2019)

What do you guys think about GM now? It's down almost 60% since 3 months ago and has a current dividend of 7.24%....


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

one day at a time said:


> What do you guys think about GM now? It's down almost 60% since 3 months ago and has a current dividend of 7.24%....


Hard to say but I'm in a holding pattern right now. I think it's more likely prices will fall than rise over the next few weeks.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

one day at a time said:


> has a current dividend of 7.24%....


I bet dividends dry up pretty quickly as companies move to conserve cash and need to cover unplanned costs. I predict that the dividend aristocrats list will be a lot shorter this time next year.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Bought live nation, Td, and Disney, looking at fun the theme park and more kraft/Heinz


----------

